# Ignoring EOIs with additional selection criteria



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

Having seen the last 5 selections, I wonder why they stopped selecting anyone with additional selection criteria. I have 135 points including 15 points for skill shortage(without job offers) and been in the pool for more than 3 months. If ensuring a job offer was mandatory, I wouldn't have even applied in the first place!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I assume when you say "they" you are referring to Immigration NZ.
Don't take it personally friction.
Immigration NZ have a definitive set of rules to follow in selection of EOI's. They haven't just stopped selecting EOI's with additional selection criteria.
It isn't mandatory to have a job offer, it just makes your EOI more attractive if you do have a job offer and places it higher up the ladder so to speak.

The higher the EOI score, the closer to the top of the ladder the EOI is placed.

Over 140 points - Probable automatic selection.
140 points - you have an excellent chance of being selected (although not guaranteed as there may be many EOI's with 140 + points).
135 points - with a job offer from skills shortage list next.
135 points - without a job offer but with additional points for having a skill off the skills shortage list next.
Etc. etc.

Selection depends on the number of EOI's in the pool, their individual scores and how many Immigration Officers are available to deal with them.
At each selection, which I beleive is every fortnight, Immigration select enough EOI's out of the pool to satisfy the workload for the Immigration Officers available.
Unfortunately seems you're just missing out at the moment.
Not much you can do other than look at the possibility of increasing your score and resubmitting EOI.
EOI's that aren't selected after 6 months are automatically removed from the pool.

Good luck


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

What I meant to say is that after 12 December 2012, INZ did not select any EOIs under 140 points without job offers which is very unusual if you look at last three years data. There must be a reason for it!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok I hear you, but do you not just think it's a coincidental result due to the increase in EOI's for NZ, as people worldwide get fed up of their home country or the country they live in and strive for a better quality of life ?
Can't beleive it's a conscious decision by Immigration to exclude EOIs under 140 points without job offers.
There's no harm in contacting Immigration NZ customer services and asking....


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> Ok I hear you, but do you not just think it's a coincidental result due to the increase in EOI's for NZ, as people worldwide get fed up of their home country or the country they live in and strive for a better quality of life ?
> Can't beleive it's a conscious decision by Immigration to exclude EOIs under 140 points without job offers.
> There's no harm in contacting Immigration NZ customer services and asking....


EscapedtNZ is right - there haven't been any fewer EOIs selected. The 'norm' is 550-650 (see last year's figures http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...06D-9EC3-78DCC430BB0E/0/FactSheet20121212.pdf). 

But they will always select the ones with most points, or those with a job offer first. So there must be enough of these types of applications that mean that applications with fewer points never make it to the top of the list.


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks topcat83 and EscapedtNZ though I am not convinced its a random occurrence. Out of the last 5 selections, 3 were close to the absolute minimum ~ 562 EOIs and much lesser than last year's average EOI selections. 

0,0,0,0,0 is a strange sequence in the No of EOIs with additional selection criteria column and this tendency is certainly an alarming factor for new applicants with <140 points and without job offers. Hope this will change soon!


----------

